# Long Island NY- Winter 2015/2016



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Figured I'd get it rolling


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SOOOO,do you weekend on Fire Island?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

nooo i have at least a month of brick and concrete left!!


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

What's the prediction for Long Island?


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

The predictions are colder and snowy like last season but the El Nino ******** is said to be playing a factor in what happens. Can't be too sure during any Long Island winters.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Guys. I know it's not weather, but I live in Queens - do you know any great diesel mechs in Queens - Longs Island? 7.3 F-350. Oil pouring out behind oil pan from somewhere. Oil pan seems fine. Thanks.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Precision Diesel in West Babylon, Bell street. Best of the best.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Check the turbo pedestal because if the orings go bad it leaks in to the valley and drains down the back of the motor.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

L.I.Mike;2062912 said:


> Check the turbo pedestal because if the orings go bad it leaks in to the valley and drains down the back of the motor.


Gonna do it today (check it). Got that entire SOB back together too. Will let ya know. Sorry to hijack thread. This should be an "Anything Long Island" thread.


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey Long Islanders
Mid 60s Christmas Eve.
Let's hope 2016 will be different


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

TLK380;2077969 said:


> Hey Long Islanders
> Mid 60s Christmas Eve.
> Let's hope 2016 will be different


Ya. Maybe it will make it down into the 50's!!!

LI Mike - new pedestal and turbo while I was at it!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Glad you were able to fix the problem. Those issues suck and so does this warm weather.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Glad you found the problem. Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

hey mr tc u got it rolling now we have to keep it alive .

anybody worried about any standing water freezing tonight .

looks like we have a couple of factors working in our favor for wed and saturday


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing about freeze up. None of my locations have any spots where puddles form from rain so that's not a worry but wondering if even the slick blacktop and dense fog will freeze? Guess check roadway early am tomm. I don't see anything for Wednesday as of now? Just that conditions could be correct for snow but see thy updated Sunday night/monday for a chance. Anyone else have any input ?


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

*nassau*

the temperature definitely dropped . no ice by my way yet but we will need to keep and eye on it.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

we need snow!!!!!:angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Saw they changed the forecast again!!! Was hoping for what little they were calling for now no real snow as of the 24th!!!!!! Sstill early though boys we don't get snow yet this time last year either


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, think we had first push end of Jan. So the way this weather is going lookin at hopefully beginning of Feb to get going.

Gives me time to freshin up my new 8' BOSS with smarthitch. Cant believe how easy it is to put this thing on the truck..lol For past few years I have been muscling my old one on manually.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

tooch420;2093671 said:


> Yeah, think we had first push end of Jan. So the way this weather is going lookin at hopefully beginning of Feb to get going.
> 
> Gives me time to freshin up my new 8' BOSS with smarthitch. Cant believe how easy it is to put this thing on the truck..lol For past few years I have been muscling my old one on manually.


Last year was Feb 4. Where did ya get the plow? R&W or Red's Garage?


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

MajorDave;2093843 said:


> Last year was Feb 4. Where did ya get the plow? R&W or Red's Garage?


Private sale, $2000. Not bad, was 5 yrs old and in great shape, still has shine!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

tooch420;2094459 said:


> Private sale, $2000. Not bad, was 5 yrs old and in great shape, still has shine!


Good for you. R&W prices are insanely high.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

MajorDave;2094488 said:


> Good for you. R&W prices are insanely high.


Yeah, but i love that they have every part you need in stock!. I had to change all the smart hitch stuff (pins, handles, springs, ect.) and my old harness was 11 pin and had to change to 13 pin for the smart hitch to work...they had it all in stock. Was couple bucks more than a website i use , but sometimes you have to pay for convenience...lol


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey Long Island. It looks like we are getting 0.02 inches here in Suffolk.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

TLK380;2097153 said:


> Hey Long Island. It looks like we are getting 0.02 inches here in Suffolk.


I read 3-5 next
sat and possible 5-8 through that night. Who knows...


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Get the plows. .004 inches on grass


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like we will be salting boys


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

U going out tonight or early am?


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

TCLandscaping;2097259 said:


> U going out tonight or early am?


I would rather tonight but we will go out once it stops dont have much off accumulation but it's def going to freeze with tmw bitter cold coming in also I saw possible flurries


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

MajorDave;2097212 said:


> I read 3-5 next
> sat and possible 5-8 through that night. Who knows...


Now thats what I'm talking bout!


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

*snow*

Looks like a good storm heading our way next weekend. Thumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope so. Heard a bunch of different totals...


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Hopefully this storm this weekend works out. Everyone saying something different about the accumulation amount.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Problem is the numbers keep changing.

First: 1-3"
Then 0"
Then 5-8"
Then 10-16"
Then 5"
Then 12"
Then 5-8"

Today is Tuesday. To early to call how much snow by Saturday. Because I went from using a snow blower for years, and just bought my first plow for my Wrangler it will either continue to not snow and turn to rain or 24" and bury me and my Jeep.

Why can't we have 6 - 4" storms so I get acclimated easy instead of one 24" storm?


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like here could be a potential for a big one...


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

way too early


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Crossing my fingers


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I would at least wait till 48 hrs b4... but I think its safe to say we will be pushing something this weekend


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Looking Better!


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

jjklongisland;2099817 said:


> Looking Better!


Oooooooooooo....8-12 vs the 6-12 you posted yesterday. Big change :laughing:


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I like the ...-12" part...lol


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Mobile Repair Truck for Trucks and Plows:
----NYC - Long Island -- Guys, please keep number and please share with anyone. You all are surely experience, but this is a good option. 
....I have a Mobile Repair Truck that will be with us for each storm. It will have repair parts for trucks and plows. Hydraulics - compressor on board - lift capable - hoses and full tool outfit. Flats to major break downs. Operator is certified mech and transmission tech. Idea is to do repair where your vehicle or plow goes down so you do not lose money. Also no tow needed. There are after hour shops but very few. This repair shop will come to you. Operator will charge discount rates. Operator can take payment . IF NEEDED CALL ME AND I WILL DISPATCH. My number is 917-420-3804. Please keep. Thanks. Major Dave


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome Dave, Thanks!Thumbs Up


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Dave. Is the guy good with diesel/heavy equipment? 

Looks like it's going to be an interesting first storm. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

dave im available after 6pm on saturday if you get jammed up


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

gassux;2100920 said:


> dave im available after 6pm on saturday if you get jammed up


For plowing??

On the Heavy Equip - not experienced. Diesel/Gas trucks - yes. Plows - yes. Idea is to get you up and running where you breakdown. Serious stuff, we can open shop in Hicksville general area.


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

yup plowing


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

MajorDave;2100939 said:


> For plowing??
> 
> On the Heavy Equip - not experienced. Diesel/Gas trucks - yes. Plows - yes. Idea is to get you up and running where you breakdown. Serious stuff, we can open shop in Hicksville general area.


Cash only?


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

12-18" getting higher


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Good luck everyone, stay safe.


----------



## Silverado8.1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Let's make it a good one boys! Stay safe!


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

MajorDave;2100939 said:


> For plowing??
> 
> On the Heavy Equip - not experienced. Diesel/Gas trucks - yes. Plows - yes. Idea is to get you up and running where you breakdown. Serious stuff, we can open shop in Hicksville general area.


Sounds good. Got your number saved.

We should all meet up after all this is over.

Stay safe guys !


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

kolwnmstr;2100996 said:


> Cash only?


For now, yes. Will be getting a swiper


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

gassux;2100940 said:


> yup plowing


Call me when u can


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Great idea the truck- plow mobile service. 
We all have been there needing help in the middle of the storm.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

If you know anyone who wants work, I am running 54 trucks. I'm sure I will have some go down and may need some subs to jump in. My number is above. Working in Queens sound neighborhood streets.


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

my controller crapped the bed, what western shops are open during storms? trius, dejana are all on the way home.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Gassux, where are you located? Straight blade 6 pin?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

gassux;2100940 said:


> yup plowing


Let
Me knownwhen your free. 917-420-3804


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

97f250Heavyduty;2101348 said:


> Gassux, where are you located? Straight blade 6 pin?


Yes I'm in riverhead


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

So when is the next one boys...


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

I don't think Dave is done with this one


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Whats up with the 50 deg now?!?! Thats ALL?? One storm? lol


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Let's hope not


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Intelicast/wunderground, forecasts rain earlier in the day then snow 1-3" starting 6 pm Sunday 2/7/16 ending Monday 2 pm.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

32vld;2107665 said:


> Intelicast/wunderground, forecasts rain earlier in the day then snow 1-3" starting 6 pm Sunday 2/7/16 ending Monday 2 pm.


Now it says 5-8" Thumbs Up


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Now snow for Sunday is gone. Though 50% snow < 1" for Tuesday night.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

wtf...well I think that 1st storm was a little early anyways. Should still be good winter.

xysport


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

This Tuesday now 1-3". This morning it was 3-5".


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thursday/Friday... looking at 1-2"...hurry and plow it before it melts.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

bluerage94;2110731 said:


> Thursday/Friday... looking at 1-2"...hurry and plow it before it melts.


Hurry and plow before it melts is SOP for Long Island. I just saw that this morning and they are back to 3-5" for Tuesday.

They also said long term it will be cold enough till mid March for a big snow. Though after that spring is going to warm up much faster than usual.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Bumped up to 5-8" for the morning. Will be a messy one!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Anything accurate for the beginning of the week


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

So much for a 3" storm. I got 11.5" in Bethpage. crazy how off you can be as a weatherman. well I rather the numbers go up. Last year they said more and we got less snow. I hope you all made somepayuppayuppayuppayup . now its time to do some repairs.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

alldayrj;2112505 said:


> Anything accurate for the beginning of the week


1 to 3" is what I heard.

Thursday at diner I told my son the latest is less then 1". I am not going to put the plow on. My son said leave it off this way you will jinx yourself and we will get snow, 10.5" is what we got.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just heard 4-8" on Monday with another storm possible for Tuesday...this winter started slow but is starting to look good....


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

does anyone have a western 6 pin joystick they want to get rid of? I'm looking for a spare


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

bluerage94;2113201 said:


> Just heard 4-8" on Monday with another storm possible for Tuesday...this winter started slow but is starting to look good....


was this for today?


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

That was last week.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

...I miss snow


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Wrap it up boys. Time for spring


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Anybody have a lead on any dump trucks max range about 15k? Looking for a "New USED" truck..350-550 range or a lighter duty international. The throwing it out there as spring work is ever approaching and it's time to get my fat ass back to work. Thanks everyone. Also shopping for a decent ford pick up truck modestly priced.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

TCLandscaping;2120560 said:


> Anybody have a lead on any dump trucks max range about 15k? Looking for a "New USED" truck..350-550 range or a lighter duty international. The throwing it out there as spring work is ever approaching and it's time to get my fat ass back to work. Thanks everyone. Also shopping for a decent ford pick up truck modestly priced.


Wrong thread brother...this is for weather. There is a specific area for equipment, you may have better luck getting answer...


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

I respectfully disagree. It's not the wrong thread. I'm asking the local guys to keep an eye out. There are guys all over the island on this thread and we all network. Not interested what somebody in Ohio is selling. But just in case. Looks like 40s to near 50 over the weekend with partly cloudy skies. Chance of a storm moving in Tuesday but looks mostly like rain right now. Let's see how it developes.


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

I wouldn't be so quick to call it. I think within the next 2 weeks after a couple rainstorms happen the colder air makes comes back.around beginning of March. Models are shifting anything from a coating to 3 inches. Eastern long Island better chance of 3. Still over 5 days so models are back an forth right now


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I am most likely going to down size... will likely be selling a

- F750/ 3126 cat motor 10yard dump body 10ft western plow.
- GMC 3500HD 14yard landscape dump 6.5 chevy diesel 8ft fisher plow 3yard swenson sander.
- F250 crew cab no plow.
- F550 4x4 mason body dump 9ft western 2 yard stainless sander.

Possibly a couple more .


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

I just read an article that says something similar. We shouldn't be fooled by the warm few days we have had , as it will continue to stay cold and they are tracking storms thru the third (3rd) week of March as per the article. Now obviously it depends if those are rain or snow but who knows at this point. 

Bluerage94 I send you a message. Thanks


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

bluerage94;2121399 said:


> I am most likely going to down size... will likely be selling a
> 
> - F750/ 3126 cat motor 10yard dump body 10ft western plow.
> - GMC 3500HD 14yard landscape dump 6.5 chevy diesel 8ft fisher plow 3yard swenson sander.
> ...


Interested in the 750. Do you still have my number? 516 eight five nine 4505


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tried to upload a picture of the F250/F350/F550 pickups.


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

1-3 inches on March 4th throughout the day the percentages were going up and down.


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Anybody see the forecast for Sun/Mon? Could still be some winter left


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

TCLandscaping;2130449 said:


> Anybody see the forecast for Sun/Mon? Could still be some winter left


Snow showers, but you never know.......


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I heard 6"...or not..lol


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Better snow, I could use the money.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

still looks promising, even if snows little..its monday morning and will need clearing.


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

I think 3-6 for eastern long Island anyways. Other areas around 3. Models are still torn and haven't been agreeing. Only way well have work is through the night when it's cold enough to accumulate on roads and driveways.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

seeing 1-3 now... but temps in the teens


----------



## FBN (Dec 20, 2008)

The weatherman wife may know where they got 6 inches but I sure dont!


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

FBN;2131769 said:


> The weatherman wife may know where they got 6 inches but I sure dont!


3" on the grass and nothing on the driveways or roads. 
I had that spend money spend already. Lol

It's always next year guys.


----------

